# DirecTV to join TV Everywhere



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

http://adage.com/mediaworks/article?article_id=138328
http://newteevee.com/2009/08/07/directv-joins-tv-everywhere-chorus/

The move would allow DirecTV's 18 million U.S. subscribers to access cable TV on the web for free, as long as they can prove they subscribe to a corresponding package of programming via satellite.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

interesting, thanks for posting.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> interesting, thanks for posting.


Interesting??? That is pretty awesome!!!


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

how do i subscribe to Tv Everywhere i currently have directv here at my house any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

bluegras said:


> how do i subscribe to Tv Everywhere i currently have directv here at my house any help would be very appreciated.


Did you read the article??? It isn't out yet for D*.


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i hope that it will come out real soon


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

That sounds pretty cool. Gonna have to check it out.

Mike


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Could make things like Slingbox and Hava obsolete. Being Sling is owned by Dish's parent company I wonder if that plays into it??? D* already is doing this kind of with their NFL packages online and in copoperation with the NBA and online streaming.


----------



## bscott (Jun 4, 2004)

As I read this...this isn't for the actual "TV Anywhere" service. That service itself is a cable branded service. But that D* is in development of a similar service. How different it is in implementation from their current on-demand isn't explained other than you should have the ability to not only stream through the D* box but also from the web through a PC. The only caveat being that you have to subscribe to a "corresponding package of programming via satellite."

IMHO...this is just the next step in their on-demand where you can watch on-demand programming through a web browser as well as through your TV.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

sum_random_dork said:


> Could make things like Slingbox and Hava obsolete. Being Sling is owned by Dish's parent company I wonder if that plays into it??? D* already is doing this kind of with their NFL packages online and in copoperation with the NBA and online streaming.


I just had a similar conversation with a buddy of mine in AIM.

I don't think it would make Sling/Hava obsolete. If I am reading this article correctly, it would give you access to view any channels you subscribe to over the internet. It does not give you access to watch what you recorded on your home DVR.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds very cool!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds Interesting! Looking forward to seeing what comes of it.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

So, how might this affect the desire by the telcos to implement bandwidht limits or charge more for these type of delivery volumes? Things like this will only be more and more demand on the internet systems and AT&T and their likes would rather have a piece of that revenue pie. Instead of pissing off DSL customers with caps, are they going to negotiate behind the scenes arragnments with DirecTV etc so that web traffic to their (telco's) customers that originates from sites like DirecTV will carry a traffic volume charge (one that ultimately gets reflected in our DirecTV subscription rate)?


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I just had a similar conversation with a buddy of mine in AIM.
> 
> It does not give you access to watch what you recorded on your home DVR.


True, I don't watch a lot of recorded content on my Sling so I don't really even think about doing that.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

This is great! I've been away from home for work for a few months now, and miss my DirecTV... I rarely have access to cable (or live tv for that matter), but usually have internet no matter where I am. This would be a great addition!!


----------



## narunetto (Apr 7, 2008)

tkrandall said:


> So, how might this affect the desire by the telcos to implement bandwidht limits or charge more for these type of delivery volumes? Things like this will only be more and more demand on the internet systems and AT&T and their likes would rather have a piece of that revenue pie. Instead of pissing off DSL customers with caps, are they going to negotiate behind the scenes arragnments with DirecTV etc so that web traffic to their (telco's) customers that originates from sites like DirecTV will carry a traffic volume charge (one that ultimately gets reflected in our DirecTV subscription rate)?


They can't do that, it would break net neutrality.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I wonder if this will tie into DIRECTV's announcement on the quarterly financial conference call that they will be trialing NFL Sunday Ticket (?) in NY to those without DIRECTV?


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

With Slingbox, you can watch any channel you subscribe to, including your local channels and sport subscriptions from anywhere in the world.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

narunetto said:


> They can't do that, it would break net neutrality.


Unfortunately, there's no requirement for network neutrality.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The question is why are the networks/content providers going to continue to let companies like DirecTV make 50% margins on their product when they will be able to sell it directly over the internet themselves (services like Hulu). DirecTV offers a satellite network that wouldn't make sense to duplicate...but the "service" that DirecTV is offering their vendors diminishes a great deal when it comes to internet delivery. The middle man is always in danger in situations like this.

From a consumer point of view...none of this is good...allowing the same players to control internet content delivery will lead to limited competition and the constant price increases we see today.

It's also interesting to note that this happened after Chase Carey left...he had often scoffed at IPTV being much of an issue...it appears someone at DirecTV believes otherwise.


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

I cannot wait for this to happen. This is great news as long as it doesn't cost me anything above my current subscription rate.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

reweiss said:


> I cannot wait for this to happen. This is great news as long as it doesn't cost me anything above me current subscription rate.


Not sure how realistic that will be. But very interesting article.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Interesting. And if they can get around the AT&T bandwidth restriction for the Slingbox on the iPhone, I would get really excited (no, haven't jailbroke..jailbreaked my phone yet).


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

The shape of things to come. Very interesting......


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It does not give you access to watch what you recorded on your home DVR.


I am wondering if that may be coming next..


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

Sign me up!!!!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm all in


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

That is very interesting news indeed. As a road warrior, I find myself watching a lot of television via my Slingbox, but there are times that I have difficulty connecting. This sounds like it would eliminate that provided if the hotel internet bandwidth can support streaming video (which sometimes cannot).


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the Info.
I am wondering how they will know if your a real Directv subscriber?
A simple User names and Passwords seems like something that could end up adding a whole lot of extra customers  If you give the password to your teenage kids, the whole school might be watching D* in few weeks  Any ideas how they get over this problem.


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Thanks for the Info.
> I am wondering how they will know if your a real Directv subscriber?
> A simple User names and Passwords seems like something that could end up adding a whole lot of extra customers  If you give the password to your teenage kids, the whole school might be watching D* in few weeks  Any ideas how they get over this problem.


They will probably do something like the Sirius App does on the iPhone, where you can only be logged in on one device at a time. It keeps me from giving out my password.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Perhaps DIRECTV will let customers create multiple usernames up to some set limit and the servers will not permit concurrent logins for a single username, and on top of that, maybe there will be some form of two-factor authentication to prevent abuse and safeguard logins? It could be messy ...


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

So I can watch tv everywhere on my 3g laptop? Assuming I don't use more then 5 gigs ?


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

Wonder how this would interact with Windows Media Center? I'd like to get my DirecTV programming directly on my PC, so that I can use the WMC (windows 7) interface as my primary UI....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Littledude said:


> They will probably do something like the Sirius App does on the iPhone, where you can only be logged in on one device at a time. It keeps me from giving out my password.


But I have 2 Pcs and a Laptop in my house


----------



## brian461oia (Nov 15, 2008)

I was hoping the future would be services like Hulu. Free and one commercial per break is great. I'm sorry for as much as I love my D* service I would still jump ship to online especially if the video quality catches up, even if it means having eventually having to watch the same amount of commercials which i get to skip with D*.


----------



## rjdafoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Ehh, I don't like these services. I don't mid paying for content, but from all the things I read about it, this is a way to stop media from getting online to people that are not cable/satellite providers.

Currently, you can get this content without having to be a sub to either one. I wonder what would happen when they lock in ABC (for instance) to only allow content through one of these services instead of through netflix or something similiar and there is no Online Only package available?

Not only that, but usage limits are a real problem and they might be a problem in the future for those of us that do not have limits now.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Does anyone know if TV Anywhere has a mobile option?


----------

